# Cartect Rust & Iron Remover



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

This is my first review in DW and I would like to introduce a Rust & Iron Remover which is being produced in South Korea. :newbie:

I was indeed impressed by Cartect Rust & Iron remover and I hope this review would be helpful for people who are looking for an iron or rust remover.

I am Korean doing the detailing here in Korea as a big hobby so please understand that my English is not good enough to describe the product and unnatural words in this posting that I give you :wave:

< Product >









*Cartect Rust & Iron Remover* is a PH balanced product and has less smell which we could experience in other products. 
Also the descriptions in a bottle is printed.
It has 500ml bottle and 4 liters in a bulk, of course, the price for 4 liter is more competitive. (42 USD for 4 liters)

< Appearance >









The trigger is only made by plastics and the nozzle is able to make foam.
I was wondering why Cartect chose the foam nozzle in rust & iron remover and found out the reason as below. 

Foam nozzles helps the chemical to stay on the wheel effectively.
Also due to the foam weight, I could feel that less chemical was floating in the air. This is quite important advantage not to breath during the detailing.

< Effect >









I have tested the Iron remover on my 15" VW Jetta and the wheels were not washed for about one month

Also the wheels are chrome, but I believe PH balanced chemical should be ok to proceed.

Above pics show the iron reaction right after using the chemical. 
The reaction was quite fast which is similar to Gyeon Iron.









After 5 mins, I could see the most reaction is done and it seems faster than other chemicals. 
I did not use any brushes nor mitts during the reaction.

< Result >









I do not think touch-less process for wheel cleaning does not have good result, but Cartect Rust & Iron remover gave me a surprise. 
However, I could still find some contamination corner section of wheel by using a towel.

You could also see the no edit video clip on YouTube which I linked as below. 
I do prefer you to watch the brief video clip to figure out how the reaction is fast and the performance.






Thanks for your attention on my first review. :lol:


----------



## hjy8074 (Oct 3, 2016)

Great!!!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

great review ,thank you.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brilliant review. Really well written! 

Thanks. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

*Thanks buddy !*

:lol:


hjy8074 said:


> Great!!!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Good review. Indeed was a fast reaction time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

$42 USD for 4 liters is the best price I've seen. I will keep a look out for this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good first review bud. 

Will find if you firstly clean those wheels with a shampoo mix or gentle wheel cleaner prior to applying the fallout remover, those little remaining spots will likely be removed also. Leaving loose dirt on the wheels prevents the fallout remover getting to the more stubborn black spots underneath


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

mac1459 said:


> great review ,thank you.


Thanks for your comment : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Peter77 said:


> Good review. Indeed was a fast reaction time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, reaction was very fast and it has also a strong cleaning effect : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Good first review bud.
> 
> Will find if you firstly clean those wheels with a shampoo mix or gentle wheel cleaner prior to applying the fallout remover, those little remaining spots will likely be removed also. Leaving loose dirt on the wheels prevents the fallout remover getting to the more stubborn black spots underneath


Thanks for your comment Brian. 
Have a good day : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great review :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that is the quickest reaction I have seen with this type of product, I would of thought it only needs a minute to dwell rather than the usual 4/5 minutes. 

Gonz.


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Great review :thumb:


Many thanks bud : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Wow that is the quickest reaction I have seen with this type of product, I would of thought it only needs a minute to dwell rather than the usual 4/5 minutes.
> 
> Gonz.


Yes, it is the fastest fallout I have also used. 
Also it has better cleaning effects so that I currently only take the one for wheel cleaning. : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

